# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #33



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Spying! It ain't just Trump being spied on. You're on the list too. We'll tell you how you're being watched. We also talk about the death of Trump care....Ryan care...uh, whatever that crap was.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-03-26T21_08_56-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Of course Trump is the target of spying. Aren't we all?

America!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Of course Trump is the target of spying. Aren't we all?
> 
> America!


Hey knucklehead, that's _'merica_!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey knucklehead, that's _'merica_!


Either way, I want to be one of the second bunch who are picked up.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Next week....little old ladies and how to season frying pans for proper wacking


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

David Nelson Rockefeller sucked ... tell all of your friends.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Listened to a YouTube, today. Patrick Wood (Google Trilaterals Over Washington) thinks the agenda is going to move at a quicker pace because the younger of the family won't have to run things by DNR, anymore.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> David Nelson Rockefeller sucked ... tell all of your friends.


But what are your thoughts on Charles Nelson Reilly?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I am sooooooo far behind this week.

Listening now...


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

<------------------- ******* chick :vs_laugh:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

You guys sound like pro's... Good job fellas.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

6811 said:


> You guys sound like pro's... Good job fellas.


Pro's may be a stretch but thanks for the kind words nonetheless.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good show, guys. I keep getting interrupted while listening, then I start over. I must be your biggest fan; I've heard this show about 10 times.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Good show, guys. I keep getting interrupted while listening, then I start over. I must be your biggest fan; I've heard this show about 10 times.


We're looking at doing it twice a week, shortly.  I guess that means you'll listen to us, twenty times a week?


----------

